# Bloodline BB Shooter



## Sling-a-ling (Jun 19, 2013)

I just finished my latest slingshot today. I call it Bloodline. It has cocobolo forks, a line of red heart in the center, and padauk palm and finger swells shaped like drops of blood. It's finished with Tung oil and cutting board wax. The bands are theraband black with an E Shot BB pouch.

This is definitely my most complex designs yet and I'm happy how it turned out. I didn't quite anticipate the side view looking so... testicular haha but regardless, I'm pleased.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Ha right off the old bull eh?

Actually that is a awesome lil slinger. You picked a great name for it too. Well done.

Even had to come back for second look . I love that shooter.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol @ testicular, don't hold too tight, and beware of band slap haha. Great choice of materials and nice result, congrats.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

woo hoo ! a rocky mountain oyster shooter ! i'm curious, every time you grab the palm swell, do you tell it to turn its head to the side and cough/moo ? you know, you need to make another one, go for the matching pair. have fun shooting the bull. btw- great looking slingshot !


----------



## Sling-a-ling (Jun 19, 2013)

Imperial said:


> woo hoo ! a rocky mountain oyster shooter ! i'm curious, every time you grab the palm swell, do you tell it to turn its head to the side and cough/moo ? you know, you need to make another one, go for the matching pair. have fun shooting the bull. btw- great looking slingshot !


I try not to make a habit of talking to my slingshots but that may make a good conversation starter with it haha.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thats a great little shooter,where is your sack of ammo balls


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

GREAT work, my friend!!!!!

Seems also that can shoot larger ammo, besides BB's!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Sling-a-ling said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > woo hoo ! a rocky mountain oyster shooter ! i'm curious, every time you grab the palm swell, do you tell it to turn its head to the side and cough/moo ? you know, you need to make another one, go for the matching pair. have fun shooting the bull. btw- great looking slingshot !
> ...


seriously, id have a lil fun with people. id make sure that when i handed it over to someone, that they'd have to grab it by the handle and when they do- i would turn my head to the side and cough. :rolling:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice slingshot, man. Or is it: slingshot man?

Great design, shaping, and colors.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful, love that palm swell!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice slingshot!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Very good individual design, good wood choices and excellent workmanship.


----------



## Sling-a-ling (Jun 19, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Sling-a-ling said:
> 
> 
> > Imperial said:
> ...


Haha that's a good idea. Cough every time someone touches it without pointing out the reason why. I wonder how long it would take for them to catch on.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I see a lot of art mate, awesome.


----------



## Sling-a-ling (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the compliments guys.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

did you cut the cocobolo to mimic a natural's grain made famous by wombat?

the colours on this one looks amazing! :wub:

very nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice looking shooter you have made there Sir.

Wonderful colour to the wood, and it looks great to hold and grip.

Over all very well done.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Sling-a-ling (Jun 19, 2013)

Spectre said:


> did you cut the cocobolo to mimic a natural's grain made famous by wombat?
> 
> the colours on this one looks amazing! :wub:
> 
> very nice job! :thumbsup:


Thank you. I don't think I have seen wombat's work, I'll have to check it out. I'm relatively new to the forum.

I actually was aiming to save wood. I had a thick block of cocobolo and I decided to cut a really thick piece in the shape of 1 fork. Then I took that thick "half" piece and cut it so it became two thinner forks.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Now THAT"S slingshot porn!! Very nicely worked and effective use of contasting woods!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very colorful wood, really nice shooter !


----------

